# I did somthing bad.....



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Stopped at this new petstore on our way home from errands today. Well it was a petland didn't know til I was in there that they had puppies. 

Well of course there was this little female malt. who was 10wks old yellow from the urine in a cage w/feces. There explination was they hadn't cleaned for the night. Well if you are in a 18x18in cage you need it cleaned more than once. This female was on "sale" 100 dollars off. Being a true female I can't resist a sale. And this pup just broke my heart. So long story short 2200 dollars later I have a 10 wk old female maltese w/a american pet association or some such bull$hit registration sitting on my lap.

So my question is now what? I don't have time for a puppy I work full time as does my husband, but I just couldn't leave her there. Any suggestions. I know if I don't have a plan before the night is out she will end up staying here forever. I am not going to return her to the store as that is like sentancing her to life in prison. So any suggestions before my hubby gets home and shoots me?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I think I am going to hide the paperwork and receipt and tell him that I found her on our walk and she followed us home....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

geez, sorry...i cant help you. i was going to say to return the pup.










i hope someone can help.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am speechless for the first time in a long time


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!









Well, since the deed is done, I would just keep her and Tundar will have a playmate. She will learn from him. I found it is much easier to raise a puppy when you already have a dog in the house that is trained.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 30 2005, 09:27 PM
> *I think I am going to hide the paperwork and receipt and tell him that I found her on our walk and she followed us home....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No, no.... remember from our youth, "Honesty is the best policy"!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 30 2005, 08:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no.... remember from our youth, "Honesty is the best policy"!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58464
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL well that line almost worked when I was 6 and the dalmation down the road followed







me home. I have not idea how my jump rope got tied around his neck!










I know he won't be too upset after he gets over it. More of the issue is how hard is it to raise a pup with all adults in the home working full time?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

heh i wish me getting another dog was that easy







if someone can take her out at lunch time it can be done. congrats on the new unexpected addition! now where r the pics?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Apr 30 2005, 09:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


LOL well that line almost worked when I was 6 and the dalmation down the road followed







me home. I have not idea how my jump rope got tied around his neck!










I know he won't be too upset after he gets over it. More of the issue is how hard is it to raise a pup with all adults in the home working full time?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58465
[/B][/QUOTE]
I've raised three Malts as the only adult in the home and I work full time. I do come home for at least an hour or more for lunch every day no matter what. When I got my first Malt, Rosebud, I was a bit overwhelmed because I didn't know what to expect and had no Malt mommies (or daddies) to go to for advice, since it was before the Internet, boards like SM, etc. However, raising Kallie wasn't bad at all and it was pretty much a breeze with Catcher. 

As the saying goes, "the horse is already out of the barn", so there really aren't a lot of options at this point..... It's worth a try for a few weeks at least....


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Apr 30 2005, 08:41 PM
> *heh  i wish me getting another dog was that easy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LOL oh dear he is going to shoot me. I just couldn't leave her there she is sooooo sweet. And she only weighs 14oz @ ten weeks. No pictures for her til she sees the groomer tomorrow







yes i already called an made the emergancy appt. She is stained yellow and has so much matted feces on her booty its grossssss. I cleaned her up as best I could.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I will have to hire someone to come let her out. Both of us work over an hour away from our house. I know it is pretty much done I knew it was as I wrote the check poor lil girl. I think I am going to give it a 1 month trial period and if it isn't going to work then I will find her the perfect home. I don't care about the money I just couldn't leave her there. So any name suggestions? LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Apr 30 2005, 09:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL oh dear he is going to shoot me. I just couldn't leave her there she is sooooo sweet. And she only weighs 14oz @ ten weeks. No pictures for her til she sees the groomer tomorrow







yes i already called an made the emergancy appt. She is stained yellow and has so much matted feces on her booty its grossssss. I cleaned her up as best I could.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58470
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just a couple words of "wisdom"..... be sure the groomer cleans up really good before your baby is groomed. She is very vulnerable right now since she probably has not had all of her shots yet. Be sure and don't let her walk on the ground outside or at the groomers until about two weeks after all her shots are complete.

She is indeed a very, very tiny baby. My Rosebud was 2 pounds at 8 weeks! Catcher was 2.8 at 11. (Can't remember what Kallie weighed.)

She'll look and feel better after a good grooming..... Can't wait to see photos.....


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 30 2005, 08:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Just a couple words of "wisdom"..... be sure the groomer cleans up really good before your baby is groomed. She is very vulnerable right now since she probably has not had all of her shots yet. Be sure and don't let her walk on the ground outside or at the groomers until about two weeks after all her shots are complete.

She is indeed a very, very tiny baby. My Rosebud was 2 pounds at 8 weeks! Catcher was 2.8 at 11. (Can't remember what Kallie weighed.)

She'll look and feel better after a good grooming..... Can't wait to see photos.....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58474
[/B][/QUOTE]


She is going to groom her in her kitchen sink....lol she said the same thing and I am not letting her near Tunny til the vet looks her over. I don't want him catching anything. It is no question she is a puppymill dog so I just don't want to put her or Tunny in jeopardy.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i meant to name sprite==Twink. the white sprite on Rainbow Brite. so you can have Tunder and Twink.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg!!







i cant believe you









she is tiny - are you sure she's 10 weeks old? not that that's impossible or w/e, but i KNOW petstores around here lie about ages..

anyways, i guess congratulations? you're crazy







hope everything goes well, keep us updated.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Apr 30 2005, 09:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is going to groom her in her kitchen sink....lol she said the same thing and I am not letting her near Tunny til the vet looks her over. I don't want him catching anything. It is no question she is a puppymill dog so I just don't want to put her or Tunny in jeopardy.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58476
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh, you're right..... you don't want her to give Tunny anything..... when is the vet appointment?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

congrates on the new puppy









i would take her to the vet first, never know what she could hvae got something from the petstore, im sure she'll look lovely after her grooming too

i hope everythinh works out and u can keep the little girl,
maybe u could take time off work for a few days, probably fewdays before the weekend so u have the weekend also..

did u pick a name yet?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG mee her eyes are so biiig!!!!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Tomorrow... The only thing I love about this new vet I found is they are open sat and sun for regular business and run their own after hours emergancy clinic. So the plan is the vet at 8am the groomer at 1pm. 

Lucy.. thanks for reaffirming for me that yes infact I have lost my mind...lol. I will know for sure tomorrow on how old the vet thinks she is. And my weight watchers scale may be a lil off.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 30 2005, 05:22 PM
> *Stopped at this new petstore on our way home from errands today.  Well it was a petland didn't know til I was in there that they had puppies.
> 
> Well of course there was this little female malt. who was 10wks old yellow from the urine in a cage w/feces.  There explination was they hadn't cleaned for the night.  Well if you are in a 18x18in cage you need it cleaned more than once.  This female was on "sale" 100 dollars off.  Being a true female I can't resist a sale.  And this pup just broke my heart.  So long story short 2200 dollars later I have a 10 wk old female maltese w/a american pet association or some such bull$hit registration sitting on my lap.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What you did sounds just like something i would do if i had the money







Im glad you saved her. I wish you the best of luck with her and i hope she can stay forever with you







As far as names do you like spirit, teenie, peaches, melody,baby, bella, belle. Good luck.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What an unexpected surprise!!! I can't wait to see her pics!! I can't think of any girl names







I spend too much time with my guys


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 30 2005, 10:04 PM
> *Tomorrow... The only thing I love about this new vet I found is they are open sat and sun for regular business and run their own after hours emergancy clinic.   So the plan is the vet at 8am the groomer at 1pm.
> 
> Lucy.. thanks for reaffirming for me that yes infact I have lost my mind...lol.  I will know for sure tomorrow on how old the vet thinks she is.  And my weight watchers scale may be a lil off.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58484*


[/QUOTE]
Isn't that wonderful that your vet has such great hours.... Sounds perfect and that's great that you can get her looked at right away, etc..... Did they provide her records for her shots, etc.? Has she had any of them yet? Oh, and you might want to take a stool sample in with you... they'll for sure want to check for worms.....


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

They said she has had her first 2 sets of shots and has been wormed. But if the vet feels it is safe and she is strong enough then I will have them do everything over to ensure it is done right. My goodness though she is a fiesty lil she devil. I think I am going to call her Chava.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

you should call her cindi as a nickname







mainly cuz that name reminds me of my friend who calls herself cindi whose name is chana.









anyways cute name, how do you say it?

good luck at the vets tomorrow


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 30 2005, 09:04 PM
> *OMG mee her eyes are so biiig!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58483*


[/QUOTE]

thank you, but u should see Jongee's birth mother's eyes, THEY ARE HUGE !!!!! like huge twinkly pretty marbles!!!! jongee's eyes are so smal if compared to her birth mommy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 30 2005, 10:13 PM
> *They said she has had her first 2 sets of shots and has been wormed.  But if the vet feels it is safe and she is strong enough then I will have them do everything over to ensure it is done right.  My goodness though she is a fiesty lil she devil.  I think I am going to call her Chava.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58492*


[/QUOTE]

Is that pronounced with the "Ch" as in China or "Ch" as in Chanukah?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Its like java with a ch. it means girlfriend as in your friend is your girlfriend.


----------



## treasures_cherished (Apr 14, 2005)

If I struck it rich I would be off to all pet stores who sold puppies and rescuin ALL of them! But I think you are great for what you did (even though hubby may disagree).







cute name, too! Congrats?!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+Apr 30 2005, 09:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you, but u should see Jongee's birth mother's eyes, THEY ARE HUGE !!!!! like huge twinkly pretty marbles!!!! jongee's eyes are so smal if compared to her birth mommy








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58496
[/B][/QUOTE]

aww how pretty














i wanna see a pic now!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 30 2005, 10:21 PM
> *Its like java with a ch.  it means girlfriend as in your friend is your girlfriend.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58498*


[/QUOTE]

That's cute!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww! Congratulations on the new unexpected addition!







I couldn't have left her there like that either. I am sure she will LOVE her new home!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh my! I never go near a store that sells puppies for fear I'd do the same thing. Hope your husband takes it OK.

What does Tundar do about potty? I could look back at old posts, but that's just too much trouble. Does he go out or use pads? While at work, you might try putting the new puppy in a safe and confined area, like your kitchen, and leaving a pad. I never thought I'd ever allow a pad in my house but now I think they are just great. Even after you get the health OK from your vet, you might not want to leave the two dogs alone together until Tundar has had plenty of time to get used to her. She's so small!

Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!














What an impulse buy!








Can't wait to see pictures....I don't care if she is dirty!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I hope the pup turns out healthy. I am sure the last thing you want to do is infect Tunny with some disease. It is done with but please no more impulse buys in the future! 

We absolutely cannot save them all from the pet store. We need to learn to NOT support them. Buying a puppy requires careful thought and it is a life long committment.







I know you know all this and please...I am not trying to be mean. Just putting it out here for others. I don't think it is ok to "rescue" a dog from a pet store.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats on your new puppy







At least she won't have to sit in her poop and pee any more! 

Here are my name suggestions: Emma, Ella, Lucky (because she is lucky that you got her!), Molly, and Lea


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@May 1 2005, 01:25 AM
> *Congrats on the new puppy!  How exciting!
> 
> I have to ask...What Petland did you go to?  The one in Round Lake Beach?
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yes that evil evil store! That was the only hobby lobby I could find saw the sign and you know the rest.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Tunder goes outside. He refuses to use the pads. And I do agree w/ Charmypoo, this was a stupid thing to do. We can't rescue them all and by buying this one I just put more money in someones pockent to breed another. I have no defense other than she was sooooooo tiny and urine soaked in a poopy cage and i was done forwhen she snuggled into my neck with her lil body shakingk. I did also call the health dept to report conditions so hopefully they get shut down. I took to pictures of her condition as well. 

Tunder btw is not amused at all w/ this situation. He pouted all night. He came over to me sniffed my lap, turned up his lil nose and went to his bed. He slept w/ my hubby last night not me. His cow was by the gate that seperates off the kitchen, he ran and grabbed moved it to his bed made sure no lil puppy got it. 

My husband was late getting home last night and very understanding. So I am wondering why he was late. He was at his machine shop buddy's place. So that means I have another piece of metalworking eqipment in my garage. Otherwise he would thrown a fit, but as you married women know when they are totally understanding and agreeable to something you know they truelly aren't happy about they bought some kinda toy for themself.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, the description of the little one at your neck is just so heartbreaking and I don't know who in the world could have resisted that. Like some others on here... I have a rule for myself never to go in to Petland. One reason is so I won't be tempted to rescue a puppy and the other is that I don't want to buy anything whatsoever in that store....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 1 2005, 06:52 AM
> *Tunder goes outside.  He refuses to use the pads.  And I do agree w/ Charmypoo, this was a stupid thing to do.  We can't rescue them all and by buying this one I just put more money in someones pockent to breed another.  I have no defense other than she was sooooooo tiny and urine soaked in a poopy cage and i was done forwhen she snuggled into my neck with her lil body shakingk.  I did also call the health dept to report conditions so hopefully they get shut down.  I took to pictures of her condition as well.
> 
> Tunder btw is not amused at all w/ this situation.  He pouted all night.  He came over to me sniffed my lap, turned up his lil nose and went to his bed.  He slept w/ my hubby last night not me.  His cow was by the gate that seperates off the kitchen, he ran and grabbed moved it to his bed made sure no lil puppy got it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Awww, I can imagine how ur heart sunk for the little baby when she snuggled into ur neck and was shaking...poor baby!







I am very glad she now has a loving home, and I hope she ends up being health problem free!







That is great you called to report them and have pictures for evidence...good thinking!







That's funny on the hubby thing too! My hubby informed me he wants 5 Caesars and no skin kids, that would make him happy he thought, haha!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How did the vet appointment go today?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Back from the vet.... Here is the run down.

She weighs 12.3oz and he does agree she is about 10wks old. At first glance she looks ok. Her knees are good. We have her scheduled for an ultrasound on tuesday of her heart and trachea. She got a full blood panel pulled and her vaccines. She has to be watched very carefully because he hears something when listening to her heart and breathing. So until then she is on low activitiy(a challenge for this one) and good food to put some weight on. He said to go ahead and get her groomed he agrees it is extremely needed. And her name has already been changed to Loca, because this wild girl is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 1 2005, 09:34 AM
> *Back from the vet.... Here is the run down.
> 
> She weighs 12.3oz and he does agree she is about 10wks old.  At first glance she looks ok.  Her knees are good.  We have her scheduled for an ultrasound on tuesday of her heart and trachea.  She got a full blood panel pulled and  her vaccines.  She has to be watched very carefully because he hears something when listening to her heart and breathing.  So until then she is on low activitiy(a challenge for this one) and good food to put some weight on.  He said to go ahead and get her groomed he agrees it is extremely needed.  And her name has already been changed to Loca, because this wild girl is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58590*


[/QUOTE]
Awwww, I hope everything turns out to be okay. Looking forward to pictures of lil' Loca!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

glad that so far she's ok, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you









she's so little!!!!! i wonder how big she'll end up getting. i guess there's no certainty when you're dealing with a puppymill dog.. can you really predict?

anyways, good luck at the groomers and cant wait to see pics. 

loca sounds soooo cute







if you don't stick w/ that, try luca? 

keep us updated


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I have been dying to know how hubby took it. Good thing for you he was in his *own* bit of trouble









I agree that I cannot go into a pet store anyway. After my last scare that I could have gotten Phoebe infected with something. I am just so sad that you felt you had to rescue her







how many others are out there like that. and counting.










Good luck with little Loca. Love the name!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I sure hope everything will be OK with her... Maybe it was fate that you were there to rescue her, especially if she needs medical care... I like Puppy Lucy's idea of Luca... kind of sounds like "Lucky" and indeed this little one lucked out big time when you took her home. 

I assume the vet is also checking her liver enzymes?

What food are you feeding her? You may want to try the Royal Canin Small Breed Puppy kibble. The pieces are extremely small and very easy for a small puppy to eat. Also, I've been told that this food is very easy on their tummy. 

My thoughts are with you and your little one.....


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 1 2005, 10:06 AM
> *glad that so far she's ok, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


The vet guessed she would weigh in between 2-3lbs full grown. I don't have a digital camera so I will be taking pics tonight and hopfully can get them later this week. 
She is crazy! right now I have a walking cotton ball attatched to my sock if I try to walk...... She was give the ok to be by Tunny. He is totally not ok w/ this. She irrates him to no end. She bites and holds on to his tail whenever he wanders past her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+May 1 2005, 11:25 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The vet guessed she would weigh in between 2-3lbs full grown. I don't have a digital camera so I will be taking pics tonight and hopfully can get them later this week. 
She is crazy! right now I have a walking cotton ball attatched to my sock if I try to walk...... She was give the ok to be by Tunny. He is totally not ok w/ this. She irrates him to no end. She bites and holds on to his tail whenever he wanders past her.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58599
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is the vet concerned about her size? I don't want to be negative but I am sort of worried about her ... can a two-pounder be healthy? Maybe with some good food, she'll end up at least three pounds...


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

Is the vet concerned about her size? I don't want to be negative but I am sort of worried about her ... can a two-pounder be healthy? Maybe with some good food, she'll end up at least three pounds...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58605
[/QUOTE]


Part of the reason we are getting the ultrasound done is to ensure there are no heart defects. He is worried she may have one, hence the "stunted" growth. I have her on a every three hour feeding/nutrical schedule. She is trying to bulk up. I called my boss this morning and told him I either work from home all week or she comes w/ me. So she will be going to the office w/me. I should have known I wouldn't get out of coming in. I am going to just put a pack n play up in the corner of my office and leave her there w/toys and such.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+May 1 2005, 11:25 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of the reason we are getting the ultrasound done is to ensure there are no heart defects.  He is worried she may have one, hence the "stunted" growth.  I have her on a every three hour feeding/nutrical schedule.  She is trying to bulk up.  I called my boss this morning and told him I either work from home all week or she comes w/ me.  So she will be going to the office w/me.  I should have known I wouldn't get out of coming in.  I am going to just put a pack n play up in the corner of my office and leave her there w/toys and such.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58607
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's great that you can take her with you to work.... how wonderful! I sure hope all will be well with little Loca.....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Your new baby sounds precious and I'm so glad she found you. You will take excellent care of her and give her every bit of help she may need to live a normal happy life. I know all the no-no's about Pet shops, etc., and try to never look at puppies there, but I can't blame you for wanting to save this tiny white angel. There are many who could get a little nasty about sticking to the theory of not "supporting the Puppy Mill trade, but you followed your heart and I'm sure you'll be blessed because of it. Like someone said, "the horse is already out of the barn now", so we can skip all the good theories and just take care of this little one.

My Frosty has a #4 heart-murmur (scale of 1-6) and has lived a long (13 yr. 3 mo. so far) and active life. Your little one is obviously very active with lots of energy, so at least that is a good sign. Did your vet suggest supplementing with a prepared puppy milk formula for a while? or other supplement? It's hard for a tiny mouth with baby teeth to get enough from dry kibble. I personally would also give along with a premium natural puppy kibble a bit of canned puppy food also a natural premium brand of doggy healthfood. I'm of the mind that a combination of foods give a better chance of getting a good variety of nutrients.
Many good wishes for you and your tiny angel!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad little Loca is doing well! It sounds like you have a terrific vet!! I hope everything continues to go well for you guys!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Congrats on your impulse shopping trip!! Sounds to me like you were guided there to save this little one! Cant wait to see pictures of her.Prayers coming your way that there are no problems with her little heart. BTW ,I wouldnt have been able to walk out without her either







Im a firm believer that all things happen for a reason.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Congratulations on your new addition! I hope Loca gets a clean bill of health, and continues to be active and a tease (Tunder will get used to her, I'm sure). Please keep us updated with her eating, vet visits, antics, etc. Lucky little girl!!!


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

I agree. I would have done the same thing if my situation allowed for it. Who knows where they poor baby would have ended up had you not come along. Congrats!!! Feel good in knowing you were helping!


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 1 2005, 06:52 AM
> *My husband was late getting home last night and very understanding.  So I am wondering why he was late.  He was at his machine shop buddy's place.  So that means I have another piece of metalworking eqipment in my garage.  Otherwise he would thrown a fit, but as you married women know when they are totally understanding and agreeable to something you know they truelly aren't happy about they bought some kinda toy for themself.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58558*


[/QUOTE]


That's funny! I know exactly what you mean. My husband is into gas powered remote control cars & trucks. So when the two malts came home together, it took another truck to sink the deal.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gigimom+May 1 2005, 02:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's funny! I know exactly what you mean. My husband is into gas powered remote control cars & trucks. So when the two malts came home together, it took another truck to sink the deal.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58629
[/B][/QUOTE]







As long as everyone is happy!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 30 2005, 07:24 PM
> *I hope the pup turns out healthy.  I am sure the last thing you want to do is infect Tunny with some disease.  It is done with but please no more impulse buys in the future!
> 
> We absolutely cannot save them all from the pet store.  We need to learn to NOT support them.  Buying a puppy requires careful thought and it is a life long committment.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

With everyone sounding so happy about this, I am going to seem like a party pooper, but I have to agree with Charmy Poo on this one.

Yes, it is admirable, sweet, even saintly to not only want to rescue such a cute, defenseless little creature who only wants to be loved, but to actually spend a considerable amount of money to do so is one of the most altruistic things ever (although the motive might be to make oneself feel good, but that is another philosophical debate for another time).









However, Charmy Poo is right. Unless you have unlimited funds available, you are not going to be able to save them all. Besides, this kind of behavior only encourages these unscrupulous puppy mills to make their puppies live in even worse conditions, and make them look even sadder. They were probably thinking," Darn it, if I could have only made that little mutt look even more miserable, I might have gotten $3000 outta that silly girl!"

I was thinking about ways to solve this problem, and there is no easy way. Even if some people were to set up a non-profit corporation or something that was dedicated to buying all of the poor puppies sold from puppy mills, the end result would still be that these bastards are raking money in hand over fist and will continue the behavior. I think the only way to combat this is to find a way to educate the masses and really launch a negative PR campaign against puppy mills. This will be extremely expensive. Perhaps a non-profit organization could be set up to raise the funds here, I don't know. Imagine if every household in America associated these mall pet stores and other puppy mills/brokers as the worst scum on the face of the earth; they would all go out of business real fast! Why not try to get PETA to put this cause at the top of their to-do list?

As far as husband and wife both making sizable purchases without consulting one another first, and then dealing with the guilt by trying to lie or misrepresent facts, that kind of behavior only breeds mistrust. Without trust in a relationship, there can be no intimacy. Without intimacy, no relationship....

Why can't the wife just call the husband first, explain the situation, and then decide together to rescue the puppy or not? These kinds of decisions require the input of both partners.

Sorry to be so negative, but I just wanted to put in my $0.02


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi, i love the name Loca!!! I hope that sound that vet hears is nothing bad i really hope its not i will say a prayer for her. Keep us posted


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

You know, I was just thinking of this and had to post it--

Does anyone watch that show on Animal Planet, it's like COPS with animals, where ASPCA officers go around town and bust offenders who are mistreating animals?

Wouldn't it be great if one of the officers went into the mall pet store, saw the condition of the dogs, and then proceeded to confiscate the animals, shut down the store, and arrest the operators? Maybe if they started cracking down on these stores, we would see less mistreatment of these animals.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MaltTease+May 1 2005, 03:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With everyone sounding so happy about this, I am going to seem like a party pooper, but I have to agree with Charmy Poo on this one.

Yes, it is admirable, sweet, even saintly to not only want to rescue such a cute, defenseless little creature who only wants to be loved, but to actually spend a considerable amount of money to do so is one of the most altruistic things ever (although the motive might be to make oneself feel good, but that is another philosophical debate for another time).









However, Charmy Poo is right. Unless you have unlimited funds available, you are not going to be able to save them all. Besides, this kind of behavior only encourages these unscrupulous puppy mills to make their puppies live in even worse conditions, and make them look even sadder. They were probably thinking," Darn it, if I could have only made that little mutt look even more miserable, I might have gotten $3000 outta that silly girl!"

I was thinking about ways to solve this problem, and there is no easy way. Even if some people were to set up a non-profit corporation or something that was dedicated to buying all of the poor puppies sold from puppy mills, the end result would still be that these bastards are raking money in hand over fist and will continue the behavior. I think the only way to combat this is to find a way to educate the masses and really launch a negative PR campaign against puppy mills. This will be extremely expensive. Perhaps a non-profit organization could be set up to raise the funds here, I don't know. Imagine if every household in America associated these mall pet stores and other puppy mills/brokers as the worst scum on the face of the earth; they would all go out of business real fast! Why not try to get PETA to put this cause at the top of their to-do list?

As far as husband and wife both making sizable purchases without consulting one another first, and then dealing with the guilt by trying to lie or misrepresent facts, that kind of behavior only breeds mistrust. Without trust in a relationship, there can be no intimacy. Without intimacy, no relationship....

Why can't the wife just call the husband first, explain the situation, and then decide together to rescue the puppy or not? These kinds of decisions require the input of both partners.

Sorry to be so negative, but I just wanted to put in my $0.02









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58646
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have no problem w/ you commenting on it being a dumb thing to do I agree I have already said that. However, what I do have a problem with is your judgement of my marrige. First off to you $2200 may be be a sizeable amount it may be for alot of people, it may be for me you don't know that. Have you ever heard of humor??? This was impluse purchase I am lucky I have the ability to make $2200, impluse buys maybe you don't. You took it upon yourself to assume that my husband felt "guilty" no he didnt' nor did I. I do not know if you are envious or just judgemental but either way I kindly ask that you do not judge my marrige. That topic is not up for disscussion in my book. I love my husband and he me, the way we do things works for us as do other couples routines work for them, don't judge that it is not your place.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

for GOSH SAKES MaltTease don't you have anything better to do than to cause more trouble?!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

malttease - 

while i agree with much of what you say..



> As far as husband and wife both making sizable purchases without consulting one another first, and then dealing with the guilt by trying to lie or misrepresent facts, that kind of behavior only breeds mistrust. Without trust in a relationship, there can be no intimacy. Without intimacy, no relationship....[/B]


in my opinion, you should not be saying anything about this woman's relationship because you don't KNOW. just because they buy things doesn't mean there is no trust or intimacy in their relationship.. honestly, unless you stalk her, there's no way you know what her relationship consists of. my parents don't always consult with one another when making a purchase because they dont' need to. they can afford it, so why bother 'checking' it? unless its like a house, it won't have a big impact on our lives.. or their relationship.

um not sure if that made sense. just wanted to say something.


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

> As far as husband and wife both making sizable purchases without consulting one another first, and then dealing with the guilt by trying to lie or misrepresent facts, that kind of behavior only breeds mistrust. Without trust in a relationship, there can be no intimacy. Without intimacy, no relationship....[/B]


Alright, alright, i have to point something out, here. 

Maltese, your quote was from Moulin Rouge. Let it be known that movies about courtesans are *not* good places to look for nuggets of wisdom.

Quit making snide remarks about other people's lives, and try to focus on the topic at hand: this new puppy.

PS: Here's the Quote from Moulin Rouge--
Argentinean: We have a dance in the brothels of Buenos Aires. It tells the story of the prostitute and a man who falls in love with her. First, there is desire. Then, passion. Then, suspicion. Jealousy. Anger. Betrayal. When love is for the highest bidder, there can be no trust. Without trust, there can be no love. Jealousy, yes, jealousy will drive you mad!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 1 2005, 06:59 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



As far as husband and wife both making sizable purchases without consulting one another first, and then dealing with the guilt by trying to lie or misrepresent facts, that kind of behavior only breeds mistrust. Without trust in a relationship, there can be no intimacy. Without intimacy, no relationship....

Click to expand...

*in my opinion, you should not be saying anything about this woman's relationship because you don't KNOW. just because they buy things doesn't mean there is no trust or intimacy in their relationship.. honestly, unless you stalk her, there's no way you know what her relationship consists of. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58693
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree







I do not feel like it is your place to say how her marriage is, how it will turn out, or what it will/does consist of.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+May 1 2005, 07:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in my opinion, you should not be saying anything about this woman's relationship because you don't KNOW. just because they buy things doesn't mean there is no trust or intimacy in their relationship.. honestly, unless you stalk her, there's no way you know what her relationship consists of. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58693
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree







I do not feel like it is your place to say how her marriage is, how it will turn out, or what it will/does consist of.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58713
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

My, my, this impulse puppy purchase thread has certainly evoked a lot of strong emotions!

I think we are all starting to sound like we belong at Maltese Only!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She sounds adorable and I can't wait to see the photos! Ask the vet to check for liver shunt too.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Jessica, 

I must say you are about the most well adjusted and level headed person I have ever had the pleasure of interacting within your age group. Tell your parents that they should be proud because they have done an extremely good job in raising you. As well as you should be proud you are going to go far in life, rarely have I come across someone as young and well spoken as yourself.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 1 2005, 09:02 PM
> *She sounds adorable and I can't wait to see the photos!  Ask the vet to check for liver shunt too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58742*


[/QUOTE]


Do you know the name of the most current and accurate testing for this? I am not familiar with the testing procedures. Could this have been part of the blood panel they drew?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 1 2005, 09:05 PM
> *Jessica,
> 
> I must say you are about the most well adjusted and level headed person I have ever had the pleasure of interacting within your age group.  Tell your parents that they should be proud because they have done an extremely good job in raising you.  As well as you should be proud you are going to go far in life, rarely have I come across someone as young and well spoken as yourself.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58744*


[/QUOTE]
i agree...i always forget when i read her post how young she is, b/c she is so mature for her age.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+May 1 2005, 09:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know the name of the most current and accurate testing for this? I am not familiar with the testing procedures. Could this have been part of the blood panel they drew?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58746
[/B][/QUOTE]
no regular blood work will check for liver enzymes to see if there is inflammation in the liver but does not check for liver function. to test for liver function a bile acid test needs to be run.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

dhodina:

I just would like to say how sorry I am that your thread got "morphed" the way it did!!! Please enjoy your new puppy and give her the love and adoration she deserves!!







I am happy that you found each other! I am sure that is the way it was meant to be! I believe there is such a thing as the Lord's hand in situations...whether some want to believe it or not! Bless both of you! PLEASE post pictures soon!


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+May 1 2005, 03:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I have no problem w/ you commenting on it being a dumb thing to do I agree I have already said that. However, what I do have a problem with is your judgement of my marrige. First off to you $2200 may be be a sizeable amount it may be for alot of people, it may be for me you don't know that. Have you ever heard of humor??? This was impluse purchase I am lucky I have the ability to make $2200, impluse buys maybe you don't. You took it upon yourself to assume that my husband felt "guilty" no he didnt' nor did I. I do not know if you are envious or just judgemental but either way I kindly ask that you do not judge my marrige. That topic is not up for disscussion in my book. I love my husband and he me, the way we do things works for us as do other couples routines work for them, don't judge that it is not your place.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58672
[/B][/QUOTE]


I never said it was dumb, I just pointed out the logic of how it helps the puppy mills stay in business. As for your next comment about me "judging" your marriage, I never used your name specifically. I just pointed out a general example of husband and wife not communicating. Maybe I watch too much Dr. Phil, but it is actions like that which usu. cause problems in relationships. Now I don't know your specific circumstances, which is why I did not comment specifically about you. I just pointed out that the reason why people get into these predicaments is because of a lack of communication. That's all.

Your post is full of inconsistencies. You were the one who first posted on here about how you hoped your husband would not be mad; in my opinion that makes it fair game to talk about on this forum. If you want it off the table, then don't bring it up!

Also, in your original posts you acted like the money was a big issue, and now you are saying it's not. Which is it?

I'm neither envious nor judgemental about a person who would "impulse buy" a puppy from a mall pet store. I just pity her. It doesn't matter how rich a person is, if they waste money, it is still wasting money. 


Stini,

I never saw that crap movie, so how dare you accuse me of plagiarism! That was a MaltTease original 










Triste,

Don't try to match wits with me, you are grossly inequipped for the job. But if you insist, then let's having a spelling contest: Spell LOSER!!!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 1 2005, 09:14 PM
> *dhodina:
> 
> I just would like to say how sorry I am that your thread got "morphed" the way it did!!! Please enjoy your new puppy and give her the love and adoration she deserves!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thank you. But do not worry it takes more than ignorance to upset me. I was just setting the record straight. In my opinion there are two names on my marrige certificate and if yours isn't one of them, then you have no rights to voice any opinions on my marrige. My husband and I have worked hard and given up alot to be where we are and if we choose to splurge here and there then so be it. And lil Ms. Loca is just that, crazy!! She is a wild child for sure. She is cleaned up and shaved down quite abit from being so matted w/feces and urine. I am taking pictures to be devolped tomrrow. So hopefully tommorrow night everyone can see la loca perro blanca.... that is what I am registering her as


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Why on earth would you call me a loser? Go crawl back into the hole where you came from! Why do you think you are intellectually better than I am? Arrogance is a lovely trait to have







And I do believe my spelling is just fine...and if it wasn't, it wouldn't make me any less of a person now would it? Sometimes tact and the way a person treats people says volumes more about a person than spelling.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@May 1 2005, 09:22 PM
> *Why on earth would you call me a loser? Go crawl back into the hole where you came  from! Why do you think you are intellectually better than I am? Arrogance is a lovely trait to have
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Triste??? who are you replying to?


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@May 1 2005, 06:22 PM
> *Why on earth would you call me a loser? Go crawl back into the hole where you came  from! Why do you think you are intellectually better than I am? Arrogance is a lovely trait to have
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If I recall, you were the one in the hole.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

NO ONE WANTS TO HEAR YOUR VENOM...does it make you feel like a bigger/better person? You must live a very sad sad life to have to come on a board and deal out this sort of comment. I almost feel sorry for you. I know you have no friends here, so why do you keep coming back?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+May 1 2005, 08:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Triste??? who are you replying to?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58754
[/B][/QUOTE]


MaltTease...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 1 2005, 09:14 PM
> *dhodina:
> 
> I just would like to say how sorry I am that your thread got "morphed" the way it did!!! Please enjoy your new puppy and give her the love and adoration she deserves!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Here is my post again...in case you missed it in all the garbage...







I think it is worth reposting...I TRIED to get the thread back on track...sorry it didn't work! -_-


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@May 1 2005, 06:26 PM
> *NO ONE WANTS TO HEAR YOUR VENOM...does it make you feel like a bigger/better person? You must live a very sad sad life to have to come on a board and deal out this sort of comment. I almost feel sorry for you. I know you have no friends here, so why do you keep coming back?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58757*


[/QUOTE]


Now, now, Triste, don't be such a hypocrite. If you don't want me to respond to your idiotic rantings, then don't provoke me. As far as why do I keep coming back? I never said I was leaving. On the other hand, how many times have you bid us all adieu? SO WHY THE HECK ARE YOU STILL HERE?!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ya, you people who are pm'ing me are right, this person isn't worth my energy. It's not worth getting worked up over. Thanks for the reminders guys!


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@May 1 2005, 06:31 PM
> *ya, you people who are pm'ing me are right, this person isn't worth my energy. It's not worth getting worked up over. Thanks for the reminders guys!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Nobody's PMing, you, it's just the voices in your head again. Don't LISTEN!


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MaltTease+May 1 2005, 06:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody's PMing, you, it's just the voices in your head again. Don't LISTEN!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58762
[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay, I'm sorry. Group hug girls!







Close this thread!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

cant wait to see those pics of little loca!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes!! I am looking forward to the pics of lil' Loca too!!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

LOL it is hard to take pictures of the midget she doesn't sit still..... Tunny has his superman tshirt and I am going have get her a wonderwoman one made.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Do you think you'll have pics tomorrow? I'm anxious to see this little Loca...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 1 2005, 09:40 PM
> *LOL it is hard to take pictures of the midget she doesn't sit still..... Tunny has his superman tshirt and I am going have get her a wonderwoman one made.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58769*


[/QUOTE]
that would be sooo cute! now i want two!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just saw on another forum that someone owns a healthy, happy 2 pound (can't remember the exact ounces) Malt.... So that is encouraging..... Keep us posted on Tuesday's testing... I'll be thinking about you both......


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@May 1 2005, 06:41 PM
> *It bothers me to see that dhodina's thread got hijacked by this so called Maltease whoever they heck it is.
> 
> Please everyone ignore this person's comments or better yet block user so then we do not have to see their comments.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's the most level headed thing I've heard someone say on this board. Yes! If you don't like it, BLOCK IT OUT!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I can't wait for the pics!!!! Superman and wonder woman would make an awesome pic


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 1 2005, 08:42 PM
> *I just saw on another forum that someone has a healthy, happy 2 pound (can't remember the exact ounces) Malt.... So that is encouraging.....  Keep us posted on Tuesday's testing... I'll be thinking about you both......
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58773*


[/QUOTE]


Dang! That's just so tiny! I do hope it all works out for you! I'm pulling for ya..and praying!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@May 1 2005, 09:41 PM
> *It bothers me to see that dhodina's thread got hijacked by this so called Maltease whoever they heck it is.
> 
> Please everyone ignore this person's comments or better yet block user so then we do not have to see their comments.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


How do you block a user?!









Anyway, I am happy for dhodina and JEALOUS!







Everyone knows how nutsy I am over female pups!!!! I needa one really bad!







But, hubby is STILL not budging and with the "cat" issues I am having, one MORE with potty probs would probably send me over the edge.







So, for now I live vicariously through all the sweet baby girls on here...









SO excited to see pictures of that tiny little thing! Praying for good health...sounds like she is a little spit-fire!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@May 1 2005, 09:44 PM
> *I can't wait for the pics!!!!  Superman and wonder woman would make an awesome pic
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww that does sound cute!  Maybe Caesar needs alittle wonder woman...I think we need a bigger home though!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 1 2005, 09:45 PM
> *How do you block a user?!
> 
> 
> ...


click on user's name to get to their profile and select ignore user


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+May 1 2005, 10:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you block a user?!









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58779
[/B][/QUOTE]

1. Go to My Controls
2. Then to the Options section at the left
3. Then choose the third item, "Manage Ignored Users"
4. Then you'll get a box where you can choose who to ignore, etc.

Even if someone is "ignored", you can open up their post by just clicking on a link.

EDIT: The way LadyM described it (above) is much easier! I guess my way is more for removing the "ignored feature", etc.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+May 1 2005, 07:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you block a user?!









Anyway, I am happy for dhodina and JEALOUS!







Everyone knows how nutsy I am over female pups!!!! I needa one really bad!







But, hubby is STILL not budging and with the "cat" issues I am having, one MORE with potty probs would probably send me over the edge.







So, for now I live vicariously through all the sweet baby girls on here...









SO excited to see pictures of that tiny little thing! Praying for good health...sounds like she is a little spit-fire!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58779
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too! I want a little girl maltese! My hubby also says "NOOO" due to Miko's issues...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 1 2005, 09:49 PM
> *Even if someone is "ignored", you can open up their post by just clicking on a link.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58782*


[/QUOTE]


By clicking on which link?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+May 1 2005, 09:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By clicking on which link?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58784
[/B][/QUOTE]
put them on ignore and u will see that they posted but there will be a link instead of the post


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

*wipes brow*...my will power is much better than I thought. It's time for bed guys. My 4 kids have wiped me out today! I do bid you all...goodnight.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+May 1 2005, 10:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By clicking on which link?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58784
[/B][/QUOTE]
If you have set someone up as an "Ignored User", the header of their post will come up (instead of the full post) and there will be an option for you to un-block just that post or to un-block the user entirely.

It'll look like this:
You have chosen to ignore ________. View this post · Un-ignore _______.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks LadyM and K/C!















Great directions...I see how the link shows up now...that won't work for me...my curiosity will get the best of me when I see other's replies.







But, it is done for now.  

Well, now that *I* have hijacked the thread with all this ignoring/directions mess, I must apologize and hit the hay...







sorry.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I just found out Tunder howls....SMH

Trying to sleep but between a howling Tunny and a yipping Loca...wish me luck.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 1 2005, 09:58 PM
> *I just found out Tunder howls....SMH
> 
> Trying to sleep but between a howling Tunny and a yipping Loca...wish me luck.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58792*


[/QUOTE]
Awww, that is kind of cute! Good luck getting enough sleep!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ok, I'll ask...what is SMH?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

********************************
I interupt this thread to bring you this special announcement.

PLEASE: be adults, if that is a stretch please at least act it!

I try to be fair, I try not to "Moderate" in a way that takes away from the openous and freedom of our speech and rights to it but please the name calling, attitudes and bickering is so third grade. I'm not pointing fingers, calling anyone out or even being specific to this thread, I havent read it all but I am in the unfortunate position to have to tell some of you that you need to grow up. This is silly.

#1: if you have something personal with a poster here, take it to a PM or email
#2: as an alternative, be the bigger person and walk away from anyone immature enough to "get personal"
#3: did I say grow up yet?
#4: either "be or "act" like an adult and use that to diffuse a situation and get back on tract (thank you to those who do try)

We are all different, have different lives, different thoughts, different ways of communicating and different ways of understanding. The interenet and loss of "human" communication makes it that much harder to decipher sometimes. Please just do your best.

It seems weekly I am seeing more and more of this, may be time to reconsider putting a moderation team in place.

_and sometimes all it takes is to bight your lip and not say anything_

***********************************************************

I now return you to your regularly scheduled thread


----------



## charmed (Apr 23, 2005)

WOW! dhodina. You are absolutely awesome and Loca is lucky to have such a caring new mom to look after her. Don't worry about that $2200, I know it seems like a lot to give to those bad excuse for humans (considering they are less than humane), but I believe good deeds NEVER go unrewarded. One day when you least expect it but most need it, something absolutely wonderful will happen for you.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 30 2005, 05:59 PM
> *omg!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
No it isn't impossible Tyler was a pound at 12 weeks so I guess that's about the same.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

All I really have to say is that your story is the reason why i cant EVER go into a petstore. I just cant take it and I'll break down and buy the pup (especially a maltese) if i see it. I actually about 3 or so years ago went into my local malls petstore and saw this maltese (this was before kodie), I wanted to take him home sooooo bad... I actually CRIED after we left the store to my bf. I was so upset. He's like i'll get him for you then... but he didnt.







The dog looked very unhealthy. I am glad that my bf didnt go back and get the dog though because i had no idea what i would be getting myself into! Now i know better... but still ...CANNOT go into a petstore!! haha








But since you now have your baby... I would now show your baby a GREAT home and lots of love because i'm sure your poor baby came from a place that wasnt too loving.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+May 1 2005, 06:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I have no problem w/ you commenting on it being a dumb thing to do I agree I have already said that. However, what I do have a problem with is your judgement of my marrige. First off to you $2200 may be be a sizeable amount it may be for alot of people, it may be for me you don't know that. Have you ever heard of humor??? This was impluse purchase I am lucky I have the ability to make $2200, impluse buys maybe you don't. You took it upon yourself to assume that my husband felt "guilty" no he didnt' nor did I. I do not know if you are envious or just judgemental but either way I kindly ask that you do not judge my marrige. That topic is not up for disscussion in my book. I love my husband and he me, the way we do things works for us as do other couples routines work for them, don't judge that it is not your place.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58672
[/B][/QUOTE]


well i disagree these babies need homes also no one on here has the right to say who is savable and judge i would save every baby puppy from these stores if i had the room to house them in i can't stand when i see posts downing people for buying from pet stores , so lets see its alright to rescue them from shelters but not from pet stores
double standards . Im happy you rescued her from the pet store 
i am inpulsive also so i try and stay away
but god bless you and i hope you keep her


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@May 1 2005, 10:42 PM
> *********************************
> I interupt this thread to bring you this special announcement.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree Joe!


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

> It seems weekly I am seeing more and more of this, may be time to reconsider putting a moderation team in place.[/B]


I hope it doesnt have to come to that.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[/QUOTE]


well i disagree these babies need homes also no one on here has the right to say who is savable and judge i would save every baby puppy from these stores if i had the room to house them in i can't stand when i see posts downing people for buying from pet stores , so lets see its alright to rescue them from shelters but not from pet stores
double standards . Im happy you rescued her from the pet store 
i am inpulsive also so i try and stay away
but god bless you and i hope you keep her
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58879
[/QUOTE]

The difference between rescuing from a shelter and a pet shop is the simple law of supply and demand. Adopting from a shelter or rescue group simply gives a dog a new home. Unfortunately, every time a puppy is purchased from a pet shop, it creates a demand for another to fill the empty cage and perpetuates the misery of the poor dogs in puppy mills forced to produce more and more puppies. 

I've posted this before, but it might be a good idea to post it here:

Thanks from Your Local Pet Store Owner

Thank you so much for buying a puppy from my pet store. Your business is important to me. After all, selling puppies is how I make my living. Every person deserves to make a living, don't they? I've gotta tell you, the pet store business is a tough one. With live merchandise you have all these extra rules and regulations the do gooders forced on us. Well they didn't make me do anything different, except now I gotta fill out a lot more paperwork. But is worth it. Puppies and kittens are important to my business and there are plenty of buyers out there.

Some people are trying to make out like pet stores are evil or something. I always get a big snicker from the sanctimonious twits who talk bad about pet shops but are always coming into my store to see the "poor puppies." They just can't seem to stop themselves. And they almost never leave without buying something. Having puppies in the store is an important part of selling the other merchandise. I try to put the puppies where people can see them as they walk by the store. That draws them in. I can make money without even selling the puppies.

I don't see why selling puppies in my pet store is any worse than raising any other kind of livestock. At least most of my puppies live longer than eight weeks! I've heard that most pet store puppies live one or two years and some much longer, eight or ten years! Much longer than chickens. I treat my puppies very well while they are here. And I use approved methods for disposing of the unsalable ones. I care about these puppies and don't want them to suffer, you know.

Do I support "puppy lemon laws"? Well they are a bit of nuisance but they don't really affect my business. It's not like a guarantee on a toaster you know. People get attached. They don't want to return the puppy. Anyway contagious disease isn't a big problem.

If I get something really contagious like Parvo I take quick action. All the puppies in the store are put down right away. Everything is disinfected and a new supply of puppies brought in. Often I have to fill the empty space with puppies from another breeder but quick action limits my costs and means I won't end up on the hook for a lot of vet bills.

As for other kinds of disease like hip dysplasia and such well frankly it just isn't a big concern. Most of this stuff doesn't show up for a long time. And the legislation doesn't cover it because it can happen even to the hobby breeder. Someone once asked me why I didn't check for genetic disease. It was all I could do not to call the person an idiot! Why should I check for genetic disease? Its expensive and almost no one ever asks so obviously they don't care. And anyway I give a six month guarantee. Pretty generous!

Not that I've ever had to pay off or anything. I have had a couple people complain but I always make sure to carefully explain that the best thing to do for their poor suffering puppy is to "put it to sleep." Most people will take the puppy away and not bother me any more about it.

Any one who walks into my store and wants to know about the health of my puppies I just tell them that they are very healthy! Of course if they want to know about genetic diseases I have to use a different strategy. First I try to explain that its always the fault of the owner if a dog gets something like patellar luxation or hip dysplasia. If they get nasty or something I ask them if they really want to buy a dog from a hobby breeder? I'm a professional, I make my living off of dogs. I breed lots and lots of puppies. I sell most of them. After all its very hard to resist that cute little puppy in the cage.

It's very simple. Every time someone buys a puppy I make at least $100, quite a bit more if they buy the puppy when its little. Yeah, puppies are cute, but you can't afford to get too sentimental. Puppy selling is a business and if you don't treat it as such then you can't stay in the game. Its all about cost/risk/benefit. If you lose sight of that you better get out of the business, just sell supplies or something.

Despite what everyone says there is a large market out there for pet store puppies. There is absolutely no need to waste good money of hip tests and other such crap. The truth is simple. Even when people know better the puppies are so cute that they just can't help themselves so they buy them. Heee hee Pretty cool. It doesn't look good to have lots of empty cages so I make sure I always have puppies on the way. Sometimes I get a bit of a scare, though. Like last year.

There was a lot a bad press about pet stores and all of the sudden no one was buying. Well of course if I'm not selling the ones in the store its pretty stupid to be breeding more, so I told my staff to hold back a bit. I was afraid for a short time that I was going to actually have to stop breeding entirely. No point in breeding if you aren't selling. Fortunately as the puppies that we had for sale got older some of those do gooder types started to get worried. I made sure my staff played off on this. They were told that if anyone asked what happened to the unsold puppies that they should just look real sad and say that they were "taken care of." I liked that. A real noncommittal answer and the absolute truth too!

I told the staff not to use a larger cage too, that would make the puppies look bigger and sadder. So of course the puppies were "rescued" from my shop. I got enough money to cover the costs of keeping them, a small profit, and the scare was over. Back to breeding. As long as there are buyers I'm going to keep raising puppies and selling them in my store. No reason not to.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I hope not either.I think we should all just ignore certain posters,we know they seem to want to start trouble so Ive put them on my ignore list.Even I sometimes find it hard to keep my mouth shut,so that is easier for me.I dont want to"lower " myself to their level anymore.SM is such a wonderful place,Im determend NOT to let someone like that spoil it for the rest of us.So If we all IGNORE them ,they will get tired of posting thier insulting remarks because no one will be posting back!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 1 2005, 09:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

1. Go to My Controls
2. Then to the Options section at the left
3. Then choose the third item, "Manage Ignored Users"
4. Then you'll get a box where you can choose who to ignore, etc.

Even if someone is "ignored", you can open up their post by just clicking on a link.

EDIT: The way LadyM described it (above) is much easier! I guess my way is more for removing the "ignored feature", etc.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58782
[/B][/QUOTE]

I tried LadyM's way and it didn't work. KC's way did work though.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

The issue of purchasing from puppymills being the same as rescuing is the only time you will hear me being contentious. I refuse to get involved in personal discussions because I just have all I can deal with on my plate right here at home and work but I applaud Lady's Mom for re-posting that discussion with a puppymiller!

Many times a dog in a rescue situation started out in puppymill, was purchased on impulse then found to have medical problems the owner couldn't/wouldn't pay for and so is dumped in a shelter. Or the new owner found how much real work the puppy required because of the impulse purchase (I'm not talking about Dhodina because she already knew so don't anyone get all excited.....I'm not being personal here) and, off to the shelter.

Whereas purchasing from a petstore is purchasing from a puppymill where the purchased puppy was acquired at the cost of the health and well-being of not only it's own life but that of it's mother, father and siblings. Siblings? How? Because by purchasing that puppy, now the petstore can place one of the siblings in that cage for purchase....and so on and on and on.......

Let's look at the war on drugs. What's the best way to stop drug sales? Stop using drugs! It's not the salesman who perpetuates drug abuse, it's the drug abuser who buys the drugs. Simple supply and demand. How hard is that to understand?

BEST ADVICE WHEN YOU ARE "TEMPTED" BY A PETSTORE:

TAKE THE MONEY YOU WOULD HAVE SPENT ON THE IMPULSE BUY AND SEND IT TO AN ORGANIZATION THAT BUYS BREEDING STOCK FROM PUPPYMILLS WHO ARE SHUTTING DOWN THEIR OPERATIONS. (THIS IS DIFFERENT FROM PUPPYMILLS AUCTIONING OFF EXCESS BREEDING STOCK. THESE ORGANIZATIONS ONLY BUY FROM MILLS THAT ARE CLOSING DOWN THE BUSINESS)

TAKE THE MONEY YOU WOULD HAVE SPENT AND SEND IT TO A RESCUE ORGANIZATION.

TAKE THE MONEY YOU WOULD HAVE SPENT AND HAVE FLYERS PRINTED AND DISTRIBUTED THAT WILL EDUCATE OTHERS ABOUT PETSTORE ANIMALS AND PUPPYMILLS.

You could save many more that one single puppy that way.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Congrats on your new baby. Everyone knows where I stand with this but I'll say it again, all these babies deserve great homes, and I know she will have a great home ith you if you decide to keep her, and if you don't I trust in your judgement when finding one for her. I'm always happy when an animal finds love.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Just another note.... we all know about the problems with puppymills and pet stores. I think it would be really nice if when someone does happen to get a puppy from a petstore that we could be happy for them instead of making them feel bad about it. Sometimes it is just too hard to walk away, especially if you love and want whats best for animals and believe you could give them the life they deserve. Some of us are just not strong enough emotionally to forget about them and look at the big picture instead. Promote your facts on puppymills, that's great... but I don't think it should be done to rain on someones parade when they have started a topic to tell us about their new pup. These topics should be used for encouragement and congratulations for bringing their new baby home.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> Just another note.... we all know about the problems with puppymills and pet stores. I think it would be really nice if when someone does happen to get a puppy from a petstore that we could be happy for them instead of making them feel bad about it. Sometimes it is just too hard to walk away, especially if you love and want whats best for animals and believe you could give them the life they deserve. Some of us are just not strong enough emotionally to forget about them and look at the big picture instead. Promote your facts on puppymills, that's great... but I don't think it should be done to rain on someones parade when they have started a topic to tell us about their new pup. These topics should be used for encouragement and congratulations for bringing their new baby home.[/B]


I will not congratulate because congratulations are NOT in order here. I know that this person knew what she did was wrong and she already feels bad about it, but I am not about to put on a smiley face and congratulate her on something that she did wrong. 

When you have a child that takes something that they knew they couldn't have and they tell you they knew they shouldn't but the temptation was too great, you don't say congratulations, and it's ok I understand. You tell them AGAIN that they were wrong in what they did. So I am not going to sit here and say congratulations and awe it's ok I understand. Because I don't! 
What's done is done but that doesn't mean it was done right. How do we expect to keep puppy mills out of business when even the people that KNOW BETTER are buying from them? 

I didn't want to post in this thread when I first started reading it because it made me so angry. But now I am posting because I am sick of all the posts congratulating this person on their new puppy. Congratulations would be in order if this particular puppy was RESCUED (and buying from a pet store is not considered rescue) but it was not. This puppy was purchased by an educated shopper who just didn't see the bigger picture. I also think congratulations would be in order if someone who didn't know any better purchased this puppy from a pet store and was coming here to learn how to care for it. Then we would educate that person and have one less person buying their next pup from a pet store. 
It almost seems like everything we do to educate the people on this forum (and other people) was all a waste because some of you will still and do still buy from pet stores. It's like I talk till I am blue in the face but no one listens.

If I had all the money in the world I still wouldn't "rescue" these pet store pups because it would just make these creeps breed more and more. I would use my money to shut these guys down, educate the public and do some real rescue work. 

Now with that said, everyone makes mistakes and it's time to move on. Taking this pup to the vet was wonderful because now she will get the treatment she needs. She is now part of a loving family that will take care of her. Unfortunately her siblings won't have it so good. They will be sold to people that don't know better and they will end up on the streets or in a shelter because their owner can't handle it. 

I am sorry for my anger in this post and I do hope that Loca will be ok.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

wow! I'm off the forum for a couple of days and I can't believe what I missed!

I wish I would have gotten in earlier on the naming. As soon as you were looking I screamed out LIGHTNING LIGHTNING - I think "Tunder and Lightning" is just too cute! Maybe you could call Loca "Lightning' once in a while just for me!

How is taking her to work working out for you? I wonder if Tunder will get extra jealous of all the special attention she receives. Is continuing to take her to work beyond this week a possibility?

Since we were just talking about you missing out on Tunder's baby years, now you'll see what you missed out on (hopefully you won't wish you'd just kept it that way!) 

I wish you good luck with the new puppy!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

LOL thanks Nichole....


I have been keeping my mouth shut and my fingers still. But since everyone is expressing there opinion on "puppymills & petstores" here is mine. 

I do not believe we will ever put an end to puppymills. As it has been said it is a supply and demand market and I do not think it is a resasonable goal to have no one buy from pet stores. Therefore puppymills will always be in place. I think that instead of condemning those who do go there to purchase and try to bann pet store puppys. We need to put in place and enforce strict laws and regulations for both millers and petstores. 

Examples of laws I think are needed:

1. Set a limit on the amount of litters a dog or bitch can produce in their lifetime. Say 4 litters in their lifetime for a bitch and no more than 3 litters per year for a dog. 

2. Breed specific testing must be done before sale in petstore. For malts: liver shunts, goldens and shepherds hip dysplasia, shar pei eye stuff for example. 

3. A minimum size requirement for each enclosure. For horses you must have one acre per horse. Why isn't there one for these dogs? 

4. Quarterly inspections and freedom for suprise inspections. Hire more USDA inspectors just for this field. 

5. Open them to the public. Make it a law that your facility must be open to the public from 8-5 monday thru friday. Let us help inspect and control the conditions these dogs are in. 


Granted this alone won't stop mistreatment. But I hate to be the negative one but we will never see an end to animal cruelty. We simply can not control the entire population. We can try to help on a case by case basis and by putting laws in place to try to circumvent cases of abuse. Higher fines and longer jail terms. As much as I know it wasn't a smart thing to do not because it was a "pet store" puppy but because it was an impulse buy. 

My question to you all saying how dead wrong I was for supporting puppymills is why not look at it from the angle that I stopped one more puppy mill puppy from being in rescue. That that one spot can now be used for her sister or mother who wasn't in the store for me to help out. I used to to do rescue for pitbulls and I can tell you the abuse of puppy mill dogs is horrid, but the things I have seen done to pits is alot worse. How about the dog thrown on the bbq gril because she wouldn't fight? Did I mention she was alive and it was lit? The only reason she is alive is that people in the park stopped the boys and saved the dog. 

I guess my point is no one person is going to save them all but we all try to do our part and I don't think anyone here has the right to pass judgement on anyone.

Off my soapbox and back to work.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+May 2 2005, 01:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Said!










To those that won't post smilies for you dhodina--here are extra from me to you!




























 







































































<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58961
[/B][/QUOTE]








You go girl!







:
And here are some more smilies from me! (can't post any more smilies....)



> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 2 2005, 01:59 PM
> *I do not believe we will ever put an end to puppymills.  As it has been said it is a supply and demand market and I do not think it is a resasonable goal to have no one buy from pet stores.  Therefore puppymills will always be in place.  I think that instead of condemning those who do go there to purchase and try to bann pet store puppys.  We need to put in place and enforce strict laws and regulations for both millers and petstores.
> 
> Granted this alone won't stop mistreatment.  But I hate to be the negative one but we will never see an end to animal cruelty.  We simply can not control the entire population.  We can try to help on a case by case basis and by putting laws in place to try to circumvent cases of abuse.  Higher fines and longer jail terms.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Very good point!! Very well said...I agree wholeheartedly! (it won't let me use anymore smilies in this post! )


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Puppy Protection Act has been dusted off and will be presented again to Congress. It would strengthen the now weak Animal Welfare Act by limiting the number of litters a female may have, setting an age requirement (24 months, I think) that a female must be before being bred, and imposing a 3 strikes and you're out rule for violations, among other things. The Humane Society backs this legislation, but the AKC is opposed to it as they claim it seeks to control the breeding of purebred dogs. There is a very large and vocal group from Misssouri, the heart of puppy mill country, lobbying against this bill.

So it not just a "hot button" here on SM!

I think it's important to get the information about pet shops and puppy mills out as it is surprising how many people still don't realize the connection. How many times have our new members come here after buying a pet shop puppy and said that they wish they's known about the dangers of pet shops before they had purchased their puppy. Some people come here before getting their puppy for information so it is important that any forum dedicated to Maltese discuss this issue.

With that said, I think it's important not to condemn anyone for a personal decision, for whatever reason it was made. Dhodnia herself refers to her impulse buy as a "bad thing" in the title of her thread! These threads only seem to "go south" when people stop being objective and educational and become personal. That will serve no purpose in educating a potential Maltese owner if we become accusatory and mean spirited as they will read these threads and dismiss us all as a bunch of lunatics!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@May 1 2005, 08:42 PM
> *********************************
> I interupt this thread to bring you this special announcement.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I really hope that "moderation team" won't be needed. That's one of the greatest things about this forum (the lack of moderation).


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok then let me put it this way..... If you don't have something nice to say... DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL.

If you are really an animal lover you want whats best for the animal , not whats worst for the breeder... You can't have both... and I vote for helping the animal. I don't care what anyone says, if I can make an animal happy, I will do that over anything else. You don't love animals if you are punishing them for where they are born and who is selling hem. They did not ask to be born to puppy mills so that people can get on their high horses and say "leave them there... that'll teach those puppy mills!"


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> LOL thanks Nichole....
> 
> Examples of laws I think are needed:
> 
> ...


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

my goodness! everyone seems so angry. i never thought i would see this kind of interaction between fellow forum writers and i am in shock! this is such a lovely community. while many of us disagree with dhodina, there are a handful that support her in making her decision, after all she makes decisions for herself, just as we do for ourselves. 

now i know many of you think buying from a petstore is just plain horrible, i would be safe in saying almost all of you feel this way. i have written about my beloved yorkipoo, toby, that i lost to distemper several times on spoiled maltese and i will once more. 

toby came from a woman who sells puppies out of her grooming shop. i bought a puppy from her who suffered terribly and i lost a great deal of money in vet bills and most importantly a puppy that meant the world to me. i still do not go a day without thinking of toby. as days go by its much harder to picture his face, but i can guarantee i try harder and harder each and every day. now if someone was to attack me saying that i made an ignorant decision in buying this puppy, naturally i would defend myself. 

we can always look at things from 2 perspectives. a postive or negative point of view. buying toby from this woman may cause some of you to judge me just as you are judging dhodina. but i do not regret one second of my time with him. if i could do it all over again, i wouldn't, BUT that doesn't mean that what i did was wrong. i saved toby from the horrible conditions he was living in and brought him into my home and gave him more love than he had ever known in his life. now you all may not know the entire story to what happened but toby was one puppy of thousands that was smuggled into the US from mexico. i always think to myself, if i hadn't taken toby someone else may have. however, i strongly believe that toby belonged to me for many reasons. i gave him all my time and love willingly and provided him with food, shelter, and companionship. but most importantly, i was the owner that would fight for his life until justice was served. i was at a strike 2 weeks ago in front of this woman's business, which is 3 hours away from my home. i joined almost 20 others who had also lost their puppies to distemper or parvo. because of toby i am much more educated about puppy lemon laws and my rights. i lost toby on march 20, 2005 and each day have granted atleast an hour of my time to seeing that this woman's business license is revoked, her business is shut down, everything she owns is taken from her and she is thrown in a jail cell to rot as she very well deserves. 

this thread is not about me and my dog but more so the new addition to dhodina's family. the reason i share my story with you all is becuase every situation has circumstances and while we may not agree with our peers actions, we shoud refrain ourselves from making hurtful judgements. unless we know all angles of a situation, we must bite out tongues and swallow our anger. if anyone was to judge me on my purchase of toby, it would cause me great emotional distress. dhodina has made a purchase. rather than bashing her, we should help her in making sure this puppy lives to be 10+ years old. after all aren't we maltese lovers? we share our secrets here, our thoughts, our problems. we do not attack each other for what we think is wrong, we educate each other to better our lives and the lives of our furbabies. 

i am outraged at the language exchanged by maltease and triste. how old are you? although i am only 21 years old, i can never imagine myself attacking someone for a decision they made in which i know little about, especially from behind a computer screen!!!







wow, you both should rethink your actions. are you that unhappy? why all the name calling? do you feel better at the end of the day knowing you blatantly hurt someone's feelings. more importantly someone you don't even know all that well. would you talk like that in front of your children? 

luca is going to grow to love you dhodina, and she will thank you everyday for the rest of her life for rescuing her and bringing her to your loving home. in no time she will be wagging her tail in your presence and giving you more kisses than you can imagine, because in her eyes, you deserve them. that's all that really matters. while some may stick their nose in the air or turn their cheek at your decision, i will not judge you and only hope to be an outlet if you ever need help/advice with your little luca.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

[ Dhodnia herself refers to her impulse buy as a "bad thing" in the title of her thread! 


I just want to clarify somthing. The "bad" thing I did was the impulse buy. I do agree you should know what you are getting into when you purchase from a pet store. But if you personally decide that that lil puppy you see in that cage, knowing the problems you may be getting, and you decide to buy that is your decision. I do not think that you should be condemed for that.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Ourprettytessa, I'm sorry to hear about your Toby. I know how much it hurts to lose an animal. It's like losing a family member. Power to you girl!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MaltTease+May 1 2005, 06:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the most level headed thing I've heard someone say on this board. Yes! If you don't like it, BLOCK IT OUT!!






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58774
[/B][/QUOTE]
Um, she isn't talking about you?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 2 2005, 02:55 PM
> *With that said, I think it's important not to condemn anyone for a personal decision, for whatever reason it was made. Dhodnia herself refers to her impulse buy as a "bad thing" in the title of her thread! These threads only seem to "go south" when people stop being objective and educational and become personal. That will serve no purpose in educating a potential Maltese owner if we become accusatory and mean spirited as they will read these threads and dismiss us all as a bunch of lunatics!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59000*


[/QUOTE]


This is probably one of the best points I have seen on this thread!









What good is everyone's knowledge and education to those that come to SM in order to learn if it is done in a poor spirit?!







If I came and read this particular thread I would RUN from this place!  

Maybe the information about puppy mills/pet store pups etc. needs to be a sticky of some sort so that we *don't have to keep arguing amongst ourselves*! ? Afterall, if I were to take a poll, I could place bets on who is on which side of the fence, ya know...everyone's opinions are pretty clear-and yet when a thread like this comes up, we have to all get heated up again. 

Again, I have said it *many* times and I will say it again...
It is not that you disagree, it the manner in which you choose to do it.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 2 2005, 03:28 PM
> *Again, I have said it many times and I will say it again...
> It is not that you disagree, it the manner in which you choose to do it.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







































We can all learn from each other in a good debate, the key is stick to the topic and don't get personal. I personally love a good debate, I love seeing hot issues from the "other" side of the fence. I like to think I make people see a new point of view as often as someone opens up a new viewpoint for me.


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gizmosmom_@May 2 2005, 11:59 AM
> *Ok then let me put it this way..... If you don't have something nice to say... DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL.
> 
> If you are really an animal lover you want whats best for the animal , not whats worst for the breeder... You can't have both... and I vote for helping the animal.  I don't care what anyone says, if I can make an animal happy, I will do that over anything else.  You don't love animals if you are punishing them for where they are born and who is selling hem.  They did not ask to be born to puppy mills so that people can get on their high horses and say "leave them there... that'll teach those puppy mills!"
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59002*


[/QUOTE]

People with this mindset are not looking at the big picture. The point is not choosing to help an animal over hurting a breeder. The point is, put an end to this horrible practice and help ALL of the animals. Why save one at the expense of many more, when you can put the whole enterprise out of business and save them all. Nobody is punishing an animal for where they are born! The whole point here is to keep them from being born into that situation, and instead let the responsible breeders bring new puppies into this world. Why is this so hard to grasp??


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 2 2005, 02:55 PM
> *With that said, I think it's important not to condemn anyone for a personal decision, for whatever reason it was made. Dhodnia herself refers to her impulse buy as a "bad thing" in the title of her thread! These threads only seem to "go south" when people stop being objective and educational and become personal. That will serve no purpose in educating a potential Maltese owner if we become accusatory and mean spirited as they will read these threads and dismiss us all as a bunch of lunatics!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59000*


[/QUOTE]


well said


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis+May 2 2005, 12:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Um, she isn't talking about you?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59012
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, she is, but that is what I said the last time people tried to lynch me on this forum. If you don't like what I have to say, just IGNORE IT. I won't be offended if you do, and even if I am, who cares? The whole point of this forum is to pick and choose what you want to read and leave the rest.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 2 2005, 03:55 PM
> *With that said, I think it's important not to condemn anyone for a personal decision, for whatever reason it was made. Dhodnia herself refers to her impulse buy as a "bad thing" in the title of her thread! These threads only seem to "go south" when people stop being objective and educational and become personal. That will serve no purpose in educating a potential Maltese owner if we become accusatory and mean spirited as they will read these threads and dismiss us all as a bunch of lunatics!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59000*


[/QUOTE]

Marj, may I join your other "fans" by saying that you expressed so well what I was thinking. As always, you are a voice of reason......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 2 2005, 04:31 PM
> *We can all learn from each other in a good debate, the key is stick to the topic and don't get personal.  I personally love a good debate, I love seeing hot issues from the "other" side of the fence.  I like to think I make people see a new point of view as often as someone opens up a new viewpoint for me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59022*


[/QUOTE]

I can certainly say that you "practice what you preach". I think a lot of us on SM could learn from the way you have handled all the attacks against you. You have never lost your temper; you have not resorted to snide remarks; you have not been sarcastic nor hateful nor condescending. You intelligently made your point with each attack. Well done!

P.S. I love a good debate, too!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OurPrettyTessa, 

You are one mature and intelligent young lady .... kudos to you.... Your thoughts, posted above, regarding the tone on this thread are right on.









And I applaud you for your activism in picketing and trying to put that creep out of business.









And finally, I am so sorry about the loss of your Toby. I knew some of your story but I had no idea that it happened so recently... gosh... barely over a month ago! My heart just breaks for you.....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 1 2005, 09:05 PM
> *Jessica,
> 
> I must say you are about the most well adjusted and level headed person I have ever had the pleasure of interacting within your age group.  Tell your parents that they should be proud because they have done an extremely good job in raising you.  As well as you should be proud you are going to go far in life, rarely have I come across someone as young and well spoken as yourself.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58744*


[/QUOTE]

aww







thank you so much! when i first joined here to get information for my lucy i promised i wouldn't be some annoying little girl. good to know that's working







thanks again


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis+May 1 2005, 11:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it isn't impossible Tyler was a pound at 12 weeks so I guess that's about the same.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58810
[/B][/QUOTE]








he grew alot then.. didn't you say he's 5-6 pounds now?? :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

amazing post ourprettytessa


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i hate that im getting myself involved but...

triste, if you don't like what malttease is saying, JUST IGNORE IT. you're just as bad as her when you're responding rudely. if you want to say something to her about a post she's made, go ahead - but do it tactfully. make a comment, not an attack. please? no offense, but i think you're one of the ones joe is talking about that is making him consider moderators. and that would be horriblehorriblehorrible









please just consider what i said. this was not meant to be an attack in any way


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 2 2005, 05:57 PM
> *i hate that im getting myself involved but...
> 
> triste, if you don't like what malttease is saying, JUST IGNORE IT. you're just as bad as her when you're responding rudely. if you want to say something to her about a post she's made, go ahead - but do it tactfully. make a comment, not an attack. please? no offense, but i think you're one of the ones joe is talking about that is making him consider moderators. and that would be horriblehorriblehorrible
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I have said it to those who have pm'd me and I'll say it here too..I will NOT take personal attacks on the board and not be able to defend myself. I will NOT apologize for what I said...and about the moderators..this is the only board I belong to that ISN'T moderated. So I am surprised it wasn't when I joined


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 2 2005, 07:57 PM
> *i hate that im getting myself involved but...
> 
> triste, if you don't like what malttease is saying, JUST IGNORE IT. you're just as bad as her when you're responding rudely. if you want to say something to her about a post she's made, go ahead - but do it tactfully. make a comment, not an attack. please? no offense, but i think you're one of the ones joe is talking about that is making him consider moderators. and that would be horriblehorriblehorrible
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well said. I agree with you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

when i left yesterday it was settled...why was it brought up again?









cant wait to see those pics of the little girl who stole ur heart


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@May 2 2005, 01:27 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



Just another note.... we all know about the problems with puppymills and pet stores. I think it would be really nice if when someone does happen to get a puppy from a petstore that we could be happy for them instead of making them feel bad about it. Sometimes it is just too hard to walk away, especially if you love and want whats best for animals and believe you could give them the life they deserve. Some of us are just not strong enough emotionally to forget about them and look at the big picture instead. Promote your facts on puppymills, that's great... but I don't think it should be done to rain on someones parade when they have started a topic to tell us about their new pup. These topics should be used for encouragement and congratulations for bringing their new baby home.

Click to expand...

*I will not congratulate because congratulations are NOT in order here. I know that this person knew what she did was wrong and she already feels bad about it, but I am not about to put on a smiley face and congratulate her on something that she did wrong. 

When you have a child that takes something that they knew they couldn't have and they tell you they knew they shouldn't but the temptation was too great, you don't say congratulations, and it's ok I understand. You tell them AGAIN that they were wrong in what they did. So I am not going to sit here and say congratulations and awe it's ok I understand. Because I don't! 
What's done is done but that doesn't mean it was done right. How do we expect to keep puppy mills out of business when even the people that KNOW BETTER are buying from them? 

I didn't want to post in this thread when I first started reading it because it made me so angry. But now I am posting because I am sick of all the posts congratulating this person on their new puppy. Congratulations would be in order if this particular puppy was RESCUED (and buying from a pet store is not considered rescue) but it was not. This puppy was purchased by an educated shopper who just didn't see the bigger picture. I also think congratulations would be in order if someone who didn't know any better purchased this puppy from a pet store and was coming here to learn how to care for it. Then we would educate that person and have one less person buying their next pup from a pet store. 
It almost seems like everything we do to educate the people on this forum (and other people) was all a waste because some of you will still and do still buy from pet stores. It's like I talk till I am blue in the face but no one listens.

If I had all the money in the world I still wouldn't "rescue" these pet store pups because it would just make these creeps breed more and more. I would use my money to shut these guys down, educate the public and do some real rescue work. 

Now with that said, everyone makes mistakes and it's time to move on. Taking this pup to the vet was wonderful because now she will get the treatment she needs. She is now part of a loving family that will take care of her. Unfortunately her siblings won't have it so good. They will be sold to people that don't know better and they will end up on the streets or in a shelter because their owner can't handle it. 

I am sorry for my anger in this post and I do hope that Loca will be ok.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58959
[/B][/QUOTE]


I dont really like this subject either because it sends my blood pressure through the roof when i read about how we shouldnt buy from pet stores because they come from puppymills what are you people saying that these poor defenseless babies should be put to sleep , not happening if i can help it every baby pup is a rescue, and let me say this the dog park i go to i have met roughly over the last few weeks about 20 people who have bought there babies from breeder brokers or pet stores and they are happy healthy babies loved and taken care of 
so this subject is about ( to each his own) some on here are against it some are for it 
its what works best for you
all i know is i have the most wonderful furbaby who is loved and all who know me on here know how well i take care of maxi when i got him i had no clue whether he came from a pupymill or not but he came to me at 10 weeks and he has a wonderful personality thank god no major health issues and everyone that meets him loves him so i think that people should do what they want nothing anyone does is going to stop puppymills thats a no win


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The problem is that for every puppy that someone "rescues" from a pet store, many others have died behind the scenes. That now empty cage only perpetuates the cycle.

For those of you who want to learn more about what goes on behind the scenes at pet stores, here are a couple of links:

http://www.geocities.com/lorayen/PuppyMills.html

http://www.corgilover.com/cause.html


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste+May 2 2005, 07:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have said it to those who have pm'd me and I'll say it here too..I will NOT take personal attacks on the board and not be able to defend myself. I will NOT apologize for what I said...and about the moderators..this is the only board I belong to that ISN'T moderated. So I am surprised it wasn't when I joined
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59095
[/B][/QUOTE]

but triste... you _started_ it. malttease didn't directly attack you - if anyone, she attacked dhodina.. you jumped in, and THEN she "attacked" you.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok folks....given the end of the story, I'd say that this thread should be done and locked. Let's drop it now, please. The world isn't always a nice, kind place - so let's try to keep our little piece of the world here safe and a haven for all.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i agree. i won't post on this thread any more. it's over & done with


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 4 2005, 06:38 PM
> *i agree. i won't post on this thread any more. it's over & done with
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I just saw the title to this post, and scrolled down to add a comment, after reading little Loca's story about her new home. Before we close this topic, I think we should change the title to "I did something good". While I don't advocate puppymills or pet stores, and I won't even go in one that sells puppies, I do think that in this situation, the outcome was good because a lonely lady was made happy by a caring person--not only for a little pup, but for her friend.


----------

